# card reader not recognized in import



## bcgal00 (Dec 16, 2011)

Any ideas on what I can check or do to see what's going on with lightroom and/or my computer? LR lets me import with compact flash through computer harddrive card reader but if I use the other slot to import with an SD card from my other camera it doesn't recognize it (it doesn't appear in the import choices) and LR freezes for a long time, each command I try to do takes 1-2 minutes i.e. clicking on anything in the drop down window. I've done a defrag, rebooted a few times but it happens every time. 

I'm a bit frustrated. I just bought this camera and now I can't import any photos from it. Any ideas? Thx for any suggestions.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 16, 2011)

Try taking Lightroom out of the equation. Close Lightroom, insert the SD card and see if you can copy the contents to your hard drive using your systems file browser (Explorer or Finder....your profile information would help). If that works OK, then we'll have to try to figure out what's going on with Lightroom, but if you run into similar problems with that copy the chances are there's a system problem which needs to be addressed.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 16, 2011)

The problem is most likely your OS autoplay settings.  If you fill out your profile, I won't need to guess what your operating system is or blindly make assumptions as to which version of Windows you might be running.

If you enter "autoplay' (w/o quotes) on the 'Search For Programs and Files" text box of the Start menu, the Auto play  dialog will show. 
Notice and report back  whether the checkbox labeled "Use Autoplay for all media and devices" is checked.  Also report what the default option is for "Pictures" under media. 

Next, with an SD card inserted, open "Computer" (Windows explorer) to see if your SD card shows up as a Drive letter. 

With this information I can probably help you get your autoplay settings working properly


----------



## bcgal00 (Dec 16, 2011)

SD card drive didn't show up when I checked on computer drives but does when I insert a CF card. So I'm going to buy an external card reader for the SD card this afternoon and give that a try. I checked my compact flash and it loaded just fine into LR today, so I think it'll be a problem with the card reader. It just puzzled me b/c its just the one size the card reader that isn't working b/c the CF size is fine. Thx for all your help.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 16, 2011)

You just might need to wake your OS up to the fact that there is a card present  My built in CR has 4 slots for CF, SD/MMC, sD,and Memorystick.  Each one took up a drive letter always.  I disabled the sD,and Memorystick. If I ever need those slots, I'll have to tell the computer 
You may need to do something similar. 
Has your SD slots ever worked?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 16, 2011)

Rae,

I had to buy a new SD card reader when I bought a later generation SD card. How old is your card reader?

Hal


----------

